# DIY Raised Kayak Seat?



## ThaFish

Who's done it? Any major issues with stability? Any advice on the best way to go about making a relatively cheap/comfortable raised seat would be awesome. I've read just about everything on every forum on the internet & seen a lot of different ideas - some difficult, expensive, & time-consuming & some that seemed cheap & super effective. Just looking for your guys input on this subject! Thanks in advance everybody.


----------



## ThaFish

By the way, my tentative plan as of right now is to purchase one of these: 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Shoreline-Marine-High-Back-Boat-Seat/21564590

& to somehow mount some wood to the bottom of it, then mount appropriately spaced pieces of PVC to the wood that will match up with my scuppers. 

Any cons to this plan? Or suggestions to try a different approach?


----------



## cbayne3

What kind of kayak?


----------



## ThaFish

cbayne3 said:


> What kind of kayak?


I have a Field & Stream Eagle Talon 12.


----------



## cbayne3

You could try riveting a mount plate to your kayak, then a small pedestal mount to the seat. I don't know if the rivets would be strong enough


----------



## BigRed38

Maybe Blake R. will venture through here, he had a pretty decent set up.


----------



## Blake R.

All I did was strapped down a stadium seat. Worked great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbs_bama

I made one for my trident 13 out of pvc and rope. Here is a video of it:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmw-RKNBcWQ&index=1&list=PLgIzX6ee-B-6rvc_m7GWRqGdDBW2vXnhV

I have since modified it after some testing. It did raise my center of gravity up quite a bit. It wasn't totally unstable, but it initially set me up high enough to where I didn't feel comfortable fishing. I've since lowered it down a few inches, so we'll see how it works. I was looking for a way to raise my self up off the deck a little to stay dry and be more comfortable. Once I get the seat height dialed in, i'm going to modify it more to be more of a chair with a seat back and all.


----------



## BigRed38

jbs_bama said:


> I made one for my trident 13 out of pvc and rope. Here is a video of it:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmw-RKNBcWQ&index=1&list=PLgIzX6ee-B-6rvc_m7GWRqGdDBW2vXnhV
> 
> I have since modified it after some testing. It did raise my center of gravity up quite a bit. It wasn't totally unstable, but it initially set me up high enough to where I didn't feel comfortable fishing. I've since lowered it down a few inches, so we'll see how it works. I was looking for a way to raise my self up off the deck a little to stay dry and be more comfortable. Once I get the seat height dialed in, i'm going to modify it more to be more of a chair with a seat back and all.


That is slick!


----------



## Loruna

SOCMedic made a nice one.
Here is the link.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/seat-mod-hobie-outback-421690/


----------



## jspitz

I'm a little late, but here's what I did with mine. I got this seat from the Academy for $10. The bar across the front originally landed right on top of the storage lid, so I cut that section out and put rubber caps at the end to prevent scratching. Normally, the bar across the front prevents the sides of the seat from closing in when someone is sitting in the seat. When I cut the middle section out, the sides came together when I sat in it. Luckily, the storage container is raised so the cut ends (with the rubber caps) pushed against the wall of the raised storage lid, preventing the seat from closing in. Does all of that make sense?

I used the original clips that came with the original seat and lashed them to the arm rest bars on the new seat. When the seat is closed the clips can easily be clipped on and off. When the seat is opened, everything snugs up and the seat doesn't move. These clips also help keep the sides of the seat spread out.

For $10 and some time, it was totally worth it. So much better than the stock "seat." There is also plenty of room behind and underneath the seat. Hopefully this helps someone if they get this kayak and want to replace the seat on a budget.


----------



## yakmedic 5

If want just a little lift that doesn't go above the top of your yak. Try a stadium seat that has the suspension type sitting. You can get them at local sports shops or at Hibbet's sports nationally. I use one sometime in my pescador 12 ft. It raises the seating about 3 inches. There is 2 sizes get the narrow one it fits without any mods.


----------

